# Beginner that's hooked..need to replace Burton LTR board



## pmoa

Hey everyone. I have rented a couple of times and I bought a used Burton LTR rental board with crap bindings a little while back. I dont really have a budget so any suggestions are welcome.

Here are my stats::

5'8"
185 lbs
9.5 salomon savage BOA boots

Thinking about Ride EX bindings so now all i need is a board!

Will be doing mostly all mountain riding and maybe dabble in the terrain park once I get better. I can link a few turns together but need more practice. I would like a board and binding combo that is good for a beginner with a little softer flex that will last me until I get better. I am hooked! So help me out vets!


----------



## david_z

if you're looking for something with a little more flex, narrow your search to "freestyle" oriented boards, especially if you plan on heading to the terrain park. Probably something in a 158/159cm would work for you. Maybe a Burton Mayhem, I think you can find decent prices on those these days. You will pretty much need burton bindings to go with a burton board, so maybe the Customs will work.


----------



## pmoa

So I shopped around and looked for a good progression board and I can link turns now and stay on my board with some maneuverability.

What do you think of the Never Summer Circuit board in 158 cm?


----------



## david_z

I've never ridden the Circuit, but I've been riding a NS Legacy for about 5 years now. They make invincible snowboards. Can't say enough good things about them and I think if you ask around on this forum, you'll find a lot of the same opinions. Plus they have the longest warranty in the business - 3 years!

The circuit should be a pretty forgiving board, and it's reverse camber which is all the rage these days I guess. Might take a day to get used to if you've been riding regular camber. It's not real damp so high speeds might be a little sketchy, but for a beginner it should be alright.


----------



## romaniaK

I think a 158 would be too big for him. I am 5'9 and my 151 skate banana comes up right below my chin. He wants freestyle AND park so a board right between shorter - for park ... and longer - for shredding .... Comes out that the board should be right between his chin and his nose, where the "correct" size of the board is measure.

Measure yourself and that's the board size u should get.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

I'm 5'6", 185# and ride a 153 twin for packed, groomers and ice, 158 freeride for packed and little poo, 162 tapered for 12+ inch poo days and it feels a bit short at times...its more about weight and snow conditions...lenght doesn't matter so much on groomers, ice and packed...but it does off piste and in poo.


----------



## pmoa

so i settled on a never summer evo-r 155 board...can't wait!


----------



## david_z

romaniaK said:


> Comes out that the board should be right between his chin and his nose, where the "correct" size of the board is measure.
> 
> Measure yourself and that's the board size u should get.


The _correct_ size of your snowboard is principally determined by your weight. The snowboard doesn't care, and it doesn't _know_ how tall you are.


----------



## Guest

*Board info*

Never Summer, great board, and it's made in the U.S.,Enjoy!


----------



## romaniaK

david_z said:


> The _correct_ size of your snowboard is principally determined by your weight. The snowboard doesn't care, and it doesn't _know_ how tall you are.


I was talking about the average weight, and that's what I would expect him to be. 158 was still too big for him


----------



## baldylox

Board length is largely preference but weight is the primarily factor that will determine how a board responds to you. Height is largely irrelevant.

For a given model, the longer the board, the stiffer it is and as such can support a heavier rider. There is lots of room for error if you are not carving. If you are... on a board that is too soft it will be overwhelmed and will frequently lose an edge in all but ideal PP. The harder the pack of the corduroy and the higher the speeds involved, the greater edge hold required to hold a carve. Greater edge hold is gotten by a longer effective edge....in other words, a longer board. A soft board will also suffer from chatter at high speed. A very stiff board will be unable to carve effectively at low speeds. Shorter boards require less effort to pivot or rotate. Park riders will typically opt for the lower swing weight.


----------

